# AE stock 370 motor work on SC18V2?



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

will AE's stock 370 motor for the RC18T and RC18MT work on the SC18 V2?


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

You will need the "big block" conversion kit for the BRP. It's $30 off the BRP website. It should work then, as my Great Planes 370 motor works with the big block conversion.


----------



## rbauer_1 (Apr 2, 2004)

AE' stock motor does not fit the hole pattern on the big block conversion. the only motors that work are the speed 300's and the GP 370. i think eflite 370's work too.


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I got the conversion sitting here, may try it.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

About 2 weeks ago, I did just that. I used big block motor mounts and just kinda hogged out the motor screw holes so they would work. I had to put washers on the motor screws to make sure they don't pull through during crashes. It's not pretty, but it does work, and I can still use the 300 motors if I want. You'll need smaller motor screws (2mm?) to fit the can also. On the track I could see more torque and still pretty good speed, but not crazy fast like the Speed 300. I didn't play with gearing at all, but it ran pretty hot. Might be worth trying on oval or a large road course. At $9 the price is right!


----------

